# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 > 1969 Ads >  1969 Ads:  Hyde Drug to Knight Furniture

## Pete



----------


## UncleCyrus

Really miss Hyde's and Kip's.

----------


## Achilleslastand

Great memories of the soda fountain at the Hydes at 50th and Shartel. They had wonderful root beer floats.

----------


## zookeeper

These old ads are fun. Are they from a school newspaper? They don't look like Daily Oklahoman ads.

----------


## Pete

They are not from the paper, as you can tell by the quality.

I found a bunch of old programs from the Junior Hospitality Club.  They used to put on a follies fundraiser at the Civic Center and managed to get a huge amount of advertisers.

I had to scan them all in, so it took a lot of time.  I have more that I will get to eventually.

----------

